# Kids mma



## combatgeneration (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello you all, I'm Peter from CombatGeneration.com I train MMA and jiu jitsu. I'm here because I really wanted to chat and talk with other mma fans and get to know what is going on in UK. But about kids mma, here in USA it is just starting and people like it, I would like to know how is overthere. thanks


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The problem with kids MMA in this country is the media potray it in a negative light, there was a program on it last year and there was a lot of bad press, mma in this country is also portrayed negativly ny the general public, politicians (governement) refer to it as human cockfighting - so kids mma gets a much worse reaction, within the MMA community though it is well recieved if done properly


----------



## ChasKelly (Aug 13, 2010)

Is there a list of places that teach kids MMA?

I'm trying to locate somewhere in the Wiltshire area.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Your best bet is to find an mma club that has a website. From there you cuold easily see whether they do kids stuff


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

the utcuk run mma classes for kids in birmingham

i think MUMS in this country are the reason why mma for kids wont grow that big in my opinion


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> Your best bet is to find an mma club that has a website. From there you cuold easily see whether they do kids stuff


:whs But ensure that they've had their CRB disclose checks. Anyone who hasn't isn't legally entitled to work with children.


----------



## ChasKelly (Aug 13, 2010)

jeevan said:


> the utcuk run mma classes for kids in birmingham
> 
> i think MUMS in this country are the reason why mma for kids wont grow that big in my opinion


Hey, that's a wee bit harsh - I am the MUM!!


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

i wish my mum had put me 2 mma classes,it would have saved me hanging about street corners,and throwing snowballs at trucks,and being a menace with fireworks,smoking at 15.....oh am kinda lost in the moment there sorry


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry KELLY

But I have no doubt that british mothers see mma as "human cockfighting" and babaric


----------



## andrea78 (Sep 13, 2010)

my son started mma in march hes just turned 14 now he loves it entered a ground control and won gold medal in august. :thumb i do see where you are coming from my son was the 1st kid to join our local club but since then a few others have started alot of mothers dont like the thought of their baby boys getting hurt but hey that could happen in the street but in mma its in controlled enviroment and is part of the sport.my son cant wait till he can have his 1st fight and i support him a 100%


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats Fantastic Andrea  Congrats to your son, he is very lucky to have an understanding mum


----------



## andrea78 (Sep 13, 2010)

hi marc he loves the sport will keep you posted on his progress and hopefully i can learn more about the sport aswell


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

combatgeneration said:


> Hello you all, I'm Peter from CombatGeneration.com I train MMA and jiu jitsu. I'm here because I really wanted to chat and talk with other mma fans and get to know what is going on in UK. But about kids mma, here in USA it is just starting and people like it, I would like to know how is overthere. thanks


My local gym (Speke mma) do kids classes, aged 5 upwards and a few go, its growing all the time!! :tuf


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

It's nice to see mothers realising that the discipline and fitness that comes from mma is valuable. I say well done Andrea for hhaving such an open mind and seeing the positive in getting your child involved in MMA , better than sitting home all day on the ps3 or out having a vodka on the park

I still have to hide all my gear at my friends house whilst im at home from uni lol


----------



## andrea78 (Sep 13, 2010)

been told he shows alot of potential so im hoping he uses it to his ability will put some pics up of his ground control


----------



## andrea78 (Sep 13, 2010)

View attachment 341


View attachment 342


View attachment 343


View attachment 344


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

The biggest problem with kids and MMA in this country apart from the generally negative opinion the media here cast on the sport is the fact that no kind of combat sport is taught in our schools.

I dare say you cant find a school in the states that doesnt teach wrestling or boxing but it seems that UK schools are dead set against the idea of any competition due to the fact that they have a fear of portraying kids as 'losers'. Weve even had schools ban sports days because of the 'shame' it brings on those kids who are not athletically endowed.

Until the UK gets its head around the fact that competition is a good thing that allows people to find their natural level and seperates the wheat from the chaff and prompts people to work at the things they excell at instead of trying to hold them back for fear it will effect someone elses self esteem then we will struggle to accomplish anything.

There are sadly few places teach MMA to kids and I think its a tradgedy that children cant learn some of the discipline and work ethic that comes with the martial arts in their schools.


----------



## D-TEC (Nov 27, 2007)

KIDS MMA =










Thats why all the karate gyms are jumping on the MMA band wagon AND WILL RUIN IT!


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

ChasKelly said:


> Is there a list of places that teach kids MMA?
> 
> I'm trying to locate somewhere in the Wiltshire area.


VT Jujitsu team kids classes and MMA. I'm not sure if they do kids MMA classes but its worth a try as Leigh Remedios is an excellent instructor.

For us, insurance is an issue. Trying to get good cover to take MMA classes for juniors is tough so we only take them over 14-16 in a dedicated class. 16 onwards they can join the main classes. CRB checks, risk assessments and first aid for kids is something to consider too.


----------



## andrea78 (Sep 13, 2010)

well my lad just had his 1st 2 amateur fights on sunday and won both hes fighting again in may so looking forward to it hes glad his 1st fight is oputta the way and is now oping for many more wins


----------

